# Fix for gcc6-aux on FreeBSD-12/AMD64



## marino (Oct 15, 2017)

If anybody is interested in the fix for lang/gcc6-aux on FreeBSD-CURRENT before it passes through the PR system, here it is:

http://downloads.dragonlace.net/misc/patch-fix-f12-gcc6-aux-build

Just apply the patch and I think it should build fine.
A full cross-build was required to overcome issues the ino64 changes caused to the bootstrap compiler.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 15, 2017)

It builds fine and I'm inclined to commit it (without the MAINTAINER change for now unless ericturgeon confirms that he is ok with it). Any reason to wait?


----------



## marino (Oct 15, 2017)

The only reason is courtesy to Eric, but he privately pre-agreed to be the maintainer of gcc6-aux.


----------



## marino (Oct 15, 2017)

I think it would be fine to commit as-is and send Eric an email that it's already done.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 15, 2017)

Committed and email sent.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/changeset/ports/452154


----------



## marino (Oct 15, 2017)

cool, thanks!
There's probably a few people that were waiting for that.


----------

